# Ipad/Iphone help



## iancity (19 Jul 2021)

Bit sick of this now, been going on for 6 - 7 months, very weird.
If I watch a match on the Ipad at say 8 Clock, no issues, streams fine, but start watching something from netflix/prime, or even tiktok and I lose connection. Once I turn wifi off, wait 10 seconds, turn it on again it works for maybe another 15 minutes then the connection goes again - same early in the morning, trying to stream something at 7 or 8 O'clock works for 20/30 minuets then back to losing connection, turning wifi off then back on again etc. Just dont understand it - never had a problem streaming in a match through amazon, but streaming something afterwards just runs into issues.

Any idea what it could possibly be?

Dont think its the router cos streaming live never an issue, dont think its the device cos same problem is on both Ipad (2019 version) and Iphone (latest Se version). Its not a specific app as fault is across a variety of apps...just a bit lost!


Quote Reply
Report Edit


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

Maybe the live streaming is buffered better than Netflix etc.?

I visited my sister once and often there were 3 or 4 of us doing things online simultaneously. We had apparently random internet dropouts, but then I noticed that they always corresponded to use of the cordless landline phone. It turned out that the router's wifi and the phone's cordless connection were trying to use the same channel. I set the router to use a different one to the phone and that fixed it.

I think other cordless devices such as baby monitors can cause the same kind of problem.

Could that apply to you?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jul 2021)

If you download Apple’s free AirPort Utility app and run a Wi-Fi Scan you can see which channels your and your neighbours Wi-Fi networks use to help you avoid conflicts.


----------



## Kajjal (20 Jul 2021)

Also one device may have a fault with its WiFi connection. My previous IPad had a physical fault with its WiFi which meant whenever it was on WifI in the house was poor / dropping out for everyone. Found out by turning every WiFi connected device off and then back on one by on testing each time. As soon as the IPad was powered on the WiFi played up for everything connected. We had alot of random issues streaming.


----------



## icowden (20 Jul 2021)

iancity said:


> Dont think its the router cos streaming live never an issue, dont think its the device cos same problem is on both Ipad (2019 version) and Iphone (latest Se version). Its not a specific app as fault is across a variety of apps...just a bit lost!



The device seems unlikely as it is happening on all 3 devices. My suggestion would be to test on the iPhone:-

1) test using mobile data
2) test from another location that has decent wifi (friend or releations house / starbucks etc).

If Netflix etc work fine on both of those tests then you have ruled out issues with the phone and its components, which points you at the router.
You say live streaming isn't affected but what application is providing the live stream? Is it the same app that is providing non-live video?

Have all devices got a reasonable amount of free storage space? Sometimes storage can be an issue with streaming.


----------

